# Indian Lake Catfish Tourney



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

30 places payout....

Biggest fish wins on all three seperate days ($125) and then Overall 3 big fish win ($2500 for first)

The last 3 years winners were all just over 12lbs. Fish one day, two, or three.

Starts 12noon on the 31st and ends 12noon on the 2nd.

check out site for full details


http://indianlake.com/catfish.htm

P.s. I am planning on goin but prolly will need a non boating partner. (i have a cat boat)


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Corrections...

Tourney is from the 31st til the 3rd.

The $15 entry fee is per person but it covers all four days.

Bank fish or boat fishing.


----------



## olewhiskers (May 10, 2009)

Dude you still have the dates wrong or the Indian Lake web site is wrong. The dates on there reads July 30 til Aug.2 Witch is right


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Looking for the information myself. I looked on the website for a phone number and who I can pay without sending a check. It does state 4 day event. I could not find out all the rules. Any more info out there?


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Its thursday july 30th 12pm thru sunday aug 2nd 12 noon. good luck to all that fish it.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Sorry guys .... that was my mistake. the dates are 30th thru 2nd.  

I did talk via email to a guy thats helping run the tournament...he said there will be tent set up over by Buds Marina for check in/weigh in. Check in anytime before catching a fish. Polygraphs will be administered to winners. 

Will be a good time, Bundy your goin down brotha! lol


----------



## catfishingelmoe (Jul 26, 2009)

yes the tournament started yesterday at 12 noon (july30th) and goes till august the 2nd at 12 noon whelp i'm heading out got me 4 hours of some good sleep and i'm heading out for the lake again good luck to all the come out :G


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Just made it home- LOL- over 1,000 entries to this tournament. I started at noon on Thursday and pulled out at 10:30 on Sunday- 13 hours of Sleep, 2 hours of food and travel stops, and 57 hours Catfishing! Can't wait to do it all over again next year. Finished 3rd with 11.32 First was 12.10- 2nd was 12.01. I need sleep!


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

ProAngler said:


> Just made it home- LOL- over 1,000 entries to this tournament. I started at noon on Thursday and pulled out at 10:30 on Sunday- 13 hours of Sleep, 2 hours of food and travel stops, and 57 hours Catfishing! Can't wait to do it all over again next year. Finished 3rd with 11.32 First was 12.10- 2nd was 12.01. I need sleep!


Great job on placing in the money.Where you the guy sitting in the parking lot that my son and i talked to. My son took 10th place in his age group. Hope to see everyone again next year also as it was a lot of fun.I here you on the sleep thing.


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Fishinfreak- yep, that was me ready to pass out. I almost went in shock when I heard we had to wait till 2pm. I went over to that Bass Pro Shop mom and pop tackle place to burn sometime. You have a sweet rig, laid out ready for fishing. I remember Team Bundy on the side. Congrats to your boy for the finish. It was a first for me and I'll be back again next year. Well run event, friendly people, nice area, but bad Italian Subs-lol!


----------

